# Anybody uses PRECISE band?



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

the flatband looks very nice, but not found reviews at Google


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Crazy, that is crazy cool! Thank you. -CD


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here's a review of the size closest to TBG.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

I found this one from Dan.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

very interesting stuff


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im always up for new rubber. Ill sure give it a try.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Can't seem to find it anywhere. Anyone found some??


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

you can find it on dankung site


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

GZK Sells it on his site. Here's the URL.

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=46710b1dff8148a58d7488c854769a41


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I got some red with my new palm thunder, Fast, and really smooth, shows no wear discoloration, or anthing, but only have around 4. or 500 shots on it now, real nice, but havn’t Shot in temps much colder than 38 degrees, at around 42 degrees was getting in the 250’s with 3/8 steel, nice stuff, gonna order a batch, get e mail from them every couple days, trying to sell me something, I been dealing, buying from them since 2010 , they good folk.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Would like to read more of your experience with this chinese latex.
Tested some of the chinese precut bands and was surprised by their performance.
Nice stuff!
But never tested this "presice" uncut latex sheets.
Is this stuff worth buying?
Is it better than tbg?


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

It’s really nice, is more flexible than tbg probably cause it is slightly thinner, to get the same speeds thru the Chrony with tbg I have to go longer and with more taper, it seems to draw much easier, smoother, and for me I draw 42 inch, the tbg after many shots, didn’t keep track started tearing at the pouch, the red dank is still looking good with no sign of wear that I can see, for me it seems to be better, temp outside now, around 38, was just shooting around 25 yards, had to adjust my tbg Aiming quite a bit, the red seemed to be about the same as couple days ago at 50 or so degrees,, got no warm weather to try it in, I shoot a lot of tbg red tubes and really like it, not as fast, but sure does last a long time, I do not even know how long, I just put on fresh when it is turning gray, but it still shoots good, I just change it anyhow, shoot mostly in the woods anyhow, and spend much time there, guess i’m Bout like a recluse, hermit, loner, just gimme trees, woods, and critters, civilization kinda sucks anymore anyway


----------



## Emilyscott9810 (Oct 10, 2016)

I’ve shot the natural 0.65 good long lasting bands and is fast been shooting it for 3 months but have had to go back to theraband as the temperature has dropped now over here and the precise does not handle the cold well.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

thank you.

Got some reviews at

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/genuine-precise-latex-band-best-and-most-people-used-slingshot-flatband-china_2419



mostho said:


> you can find it on dankung site


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Emilyscott9810 said:


> I've shot the natural 0.65 good long lasting bands and is fast been shooting it for 3 months but have had to go back to theraband as the temperature has dropped now over here and the precise does not handle the cold well.


Hi Emily!
That's amazing, especially because they say that the "precise"-latex should be extremely good in cold condition.
But imho your experience is more trustworthy than an any advertising on an chinese webside!

But one question, why do you prefer the "presice" in normal conditions? Extra speed? Longlivety? Nice draw-feel?


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I am afraid I not agree to it.

You should get it from authentic stores.

PRECISE's new anti-cold band is the best slingshot band I ever used in cold environment.








the core said:


> Emilyscott9810 said:
> 
> 
> > I've shot the natural 0.65 good long lasting bands and is fast been shooting it for 3 months but have had to go back to theraband as the temperature has dropped now over here and the precise does not handle the cold well.
> ...


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I recently got in a batch of the white/natural coloured 0.65. Cut the first lot to 3/4" straight and I was surprised as to their speed. I have to say that Asa Wilson's (Romany Catapults) review is quite spot on. This rubber is stiff and fast. One thing though, there is a lot of talcum on it. My slingshot is covered in talcum that got into the grooves. Of course the talcum does dissipate after some use but I had to put up with it getting all over and feeling it coat my hands. Not a deal breaker though... Not sure if it was just the odd batch.


----------

